# Hottest 73 Year Old Women in the History of the WORLD



## GHook93




----------



## SFC Ollie

Amazing. Good for her.


----------



## uscitizen

Cool and a Liberal too?


----------



## GHook93

uscitizen said:


> Cool and a *Liberal too*?



Doubtfully, she doesn't seem to want or require the government to take care of her, decide what she eats, she is religious and well prefers to take care of herself!


----------



## random3434

GHook93 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6az9Kb0B-I&feature=player_embedded



This is GREAT!


Wow, she is so beautiful and so fit!

See, one doesn't need plastic surgery and botox to look good, just healthy eating and exercise!


----------



## syrenn

woohoo! That is one hot mama!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

That is kool .


----------



## GHook93

Echo Zulu said:


> See, one doesn't need plastic surgery and botox to look good, just healthy eating and exercise!



Honestly any woman you see with botox and plastic surgery starts to look so fake its disgusting! Especially too much botox!


----------



## random3434

GHook93 said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, one doesn't need plastic surgery and botox to look good, just healthy eating and exercise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly any woman you see with botox and plastic surgery starts to look so fake its disgusting! Especially too much botox!
Click to expand...


Preach it Brother!

I see that a LOT around where I live,,,,I want to go up to these chicks and go "BOO!" to see if their expression changes....................


----------



## shintao

Echo Zulu said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, one doesn't need plastic surgery and botox to look good, just healthy eating and exercise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly any woman you see with botox and plastic surgery starts to look so fake its disgusting! Especially too much botox!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Preach it Brother!
> 
> I see that a LOT around where I live,,,,I want to go up to these chicks and go "BOO!" to see if their expression changes....................
Click to expand...


Or point to them, do a belly laugh, and say, "Oh my! Look at that freak show!" LMAO! You will destroy her for life. She will probably jump off a tall building with a single bound. 

I am glad it is there for people who really need the reconstructive surgery after an accident to feel good about themselves in public. I see there is a push recently for the deformed cleft for children. I think that is a good thing for them.

I think someday we will master our brain to recreate our body's condition, much like a lizard growing a new tail. I think it is possible.


----------



## JBeukema

> *Hottest 73 Year Old Women in the History of the WORLD  *



Phoe?


----------



## Luissa

She looks great, but she for sure had a boob job. 

And she is a liberal, notice the Michelle Obama comment?


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> *Hottest 73 Year Old Women in the History of the WORLD  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoe?
Click to expand...


Hey!  I ain't that old.





Yet. 




Dork.


----------



## JBeukema

Phoenix said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hottest 73 Year Old Women in the History of the WORLD  *
> 
> 
> 
> Phoe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey!  I ain't that old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dork.
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  I ain't that old.
> 
> 
> Yet.
> 
> 
> Dork.
Click to expand...


Help me with my groceries, JB? I'll give you a quarter.


----------



## JBeukema

Phoenix said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  I ain't that old.
> 
> 
> Yet.
> 
> 
> Dork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Help me with my groceries, JB? I'll give you a quarter.
Click to expand...


What's with all the zucchini?


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> What's with all the zucchini?



YOU picked that out ...


----------



## mudwhistle

She and my ole lady are the same age.

She was hotter then Ms. Shepard before she had her hip-replacement 2 years ago.


----------



## JBeukema

Phoenix said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's with all the zucchini?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU picked that out ...
Click to expand...


As if!

Gunny's all the man I need


----------



## Cal

Damn.. I wouldn't mind my wifee looking like that at 73.. .


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> As if!
> 
> Gunny's all the man I need



You sure?

I got contact info for Himself, if you need more.


----------



## JBeukema

Phoenix said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> As if!
> 
> Gunny's all the man I need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure?
> 
> I got contact info for Himself, if you need more.
Click to expand...

How do you think I got Gunny's number?


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> How do you think I got Gunny's number?



Yeah, but did you get the pic from Himself too?


----------



## JBeukema

Phoenix said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think I got Gunny's number?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but did you get the pic from Himself too?
Click to expand...


Why do you think I asked for his number?


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> Why do you think I asked for his number?



And that's just the phone pic.


----------



## JBeukema

Phoenix said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think I asked for his number?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's just the phone pic.
Click to expand...

that you know about


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> that you know about



Himself has more pics? And he didn't share?  

Bastard.


----------



## JBeukema

Phoenix said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> that you know about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Himself has more pics? And he didn't share?
> 
> Bastard.
Click to expand...

We would have invited you over, but you weren't man enough to 'hang'


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Phoenix

Hey - it's tough being not enough man for some, too much woman for others. It's a curse.


----------



## mudwhistle

Phoenix said:


> Hey - it's tough being note enough man for some, too much woman for others. It's a curse.



There's no such thing as too much woman for some men.

Only ignorant guys with self-esteem issues feel that way.


----------



## RadiomanATL




----------



## JBeukema

mudwhistle said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey - it's tough being note enough man for some, too much woman for others. It's a curse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no such thing as too much woman for some men.
> 
> Only ignorant guys with self-esteem issues feel that way.
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


>



You weren't supposed to post my pic, JB!  


*Negged like the youngster you are.*


----------



## JBeukema

Phoenix said:


> You weren't supposed to post my pic, JB!


Did y'all know she has a sister






And they share everything


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> Did y'all know she has a sister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they share everything



I don't share some things, sweetheart.  

Men is one of them. Chocolate and my filet mignon tie for second.


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## mudwhistle

JBeukema said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey - it's tough being note enough man for some, too much woman for others. It's a curse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no such thing as too much woman for some men.
> 
> Only ignorant guys with self-esteem issues feel that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Big women need love too.

Skinny girls look good in a Ferrari but big women are a more comfortable ride.


----------



## Phoenix

mudwhistle said:


> Big women need love too.
> 
> Skinny girls look good in a Ferrari but big women are a more comfortable ride.



Some are built for comfort and some are built for speed.


----------



## mudwhistle

Phoenix said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big women need love too.
> 
> Skinny girls look good in a Ferrari but big women are a more comfortable ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some are built for comfort and some are built for speed.
Click to expand...


I like to provide the speeeeeed.


----------



## JBeukema

Phoenix said:


> some are built for speed.


But do they last?

I hear those older models wear out before you can enjoy them fully.


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> But do they last?
> 
> I hear those older models wear out before you can enjoy them fully.



Dunno. Bet some are in better shape than you are and have more stamina.


----------



## JBeukema

Phoenix said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> But do they last?
> 
> I hear those older models wear out before you can enjoy them fully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno. Bet some are in better shape than you are.
Click to expand...

pfft!

You forget I'm a transhumanist.








cybrnetics for the win


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHcQ5wRZ9iU]YouTube - The Miracles - Love Machine[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> pfft!
> 
> You forget I'm a transhumanist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cybrnetics for the win



Yeah, well, if only you were a man, it might be interesting.  

I ain't into chicks.


----------



## Phoenix

mudwhistle said:


> I like to provide the speeeeeed.



Atta boy!  Just don't speed through everything.


----------



## JBeukema

Phoenix said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> pfft!
> 
> You forget I'm a transhumanist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cybrnetics for the win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, well, if only you were a man, it might be interesting.
> 
> I ain't into chicks.
Click to expand...



See, you and Himself had common interests, afterall


----------



## mudwhistle

Phoenix said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to provide the speeeeeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atta boy!  Just don't speed through everything.
Click to expand...


Never been a problem.

The more RPMs the better I always say.


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> See, you and Himself had common interests, afterall



Damn! If only I'd known sooner ... I could have made life worse for him.


----------



## JBeukema

mudwhistle said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to provide the speeeeeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atta boy!  Just don't speed through everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never been a problem.
> 
> The more RPMs the better I always say.
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9iiU6NDxIo&feature=related]YouTube - Da Vinci&#39;s Notebook - My Enormous Penis[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle

JBeukema said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atta boy!  Just don't speed through everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never been a problem.
> 
> The more RPMs the better I always say.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Ha, ha, ha.....

Guess the phrase "Go fuck yourself" is more then an expression to you.


----------



## JBeukema

Pfft. I don't have to do it myself.

How do you think I keep getting unbanned?

It pays to be a whore


----------



## mudwhistle

JBeukema said:


> Pfft. I don't have to do it myself.
> 
> How do you think I keep getting unbanned?
> 
> It pays to be a whore



In some instances it's quite admirable. 

I respect women with, shall we say, a free spirit.


----------



## Zona

This is a beautiful woman who absolutely kept it together.  Good for her.


----------



## blastoff

In Baltimore?  Barry probably doesn't realize he's got a potential Senoirs Fitness Czar right down the road a piece.


----------

